# HELP PLEASE! Hamster jerking and twitching



## anchovy (Jul 18, 2012)

hi, i bought a hamster about a week ago and at first he was very scared and jumpy. But after 2 days i decided to take him out and he became tame almost straight away. He stopped jumping and was confident and would walk straight in to my hands. He is still confident and walking in to my hands but today he has started twitching very hard and jerking when i hold him. I can feel his heart beating really fast and when he jerks his body jumps backwards! I'm really worried about him! Does anybody know what this could be? - My old guniea pig used to twitch when excited and stuff but it wasn't as big as my hamster!

Thanks


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like he's fitting. You need to get him to the vets.


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

could he be popcorning? Small pets do this thing where they jump loads when they are happy called popcorning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> could he be popcorning? Small pets do this thing where they jump loads when they are happy called popcorning.


Only guinea pigs popcorn 

To the op, I agree with Blade, hammy needs a vet.


----------



## Teesside Hamsters (Aug 31, 2012)

How is this little one doing?

I agree with the advice of taking this little one to the vets, ive never heard of anything like this in hamsters.


----------

